# Buying new micrometers



## Alberto-sp (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello.

I was a cheap person, but at the beginning I wasn´t very wise (and probaly not now) and I didn´t know that I was to get so involved in machining. So I´m going to buy new micrometers. 0-25, 25-50 and 50-75mm. I have 2 options 0,01 or 0,001mm. For hobby machining is worth the 0,001? 

I have heard good opinions about the brand Insize, do you know it?. I know, Mitutoyo, tesa and that brands are very good, but not my budget. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 11, 2022)

.01 should be plenty fine.  My chart says .01mm is .0004".  You usually olny need to get to 4-5 tenths on a critical part and you can probably estimate that looking at markings.  Most of your hobby machining will be to a couple of thousands. With that said if there is not much difference in price, or you can get better brand mics used at a good price, I would (and have) done that.  You will never go wrong buying more accurate equipment if you can find and afford it.  I don't have a 0-1" tenths mic. Lots of time I would like it for camparison, but for now I just estimate.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2022)

Buy good quality pre-owned Swiss instruments; you can save a lot of money
Alina for dial indicators
Etalon for micrometers


----------



## mksj (Apr 11, 2022)

In general, if you use calipers you can do work down to around +/-0.01mm. The purpose of using a micrometer is that you can get more accurate readings, so I would recommend 0.001mm. Inexpensive micrometers, or used ones that haven't been abused should be readily available, there is no penalty for having the extra accuracy and then determine what level of accuracy you need. I am a hobbyist but often I do work where I need accurate dimensions that exceed the resolution of a caliper.  The cost difference for the increased accuracy in for a micrometer is nominal, there is also the factor that there is resolution (what it will read to) and accuracy what it will reliably measure to.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 11, 2022)

If you are doing bearing seats on a shaft, couplings, etc that need a specific fit to function properly, then you might want the 0.001mm micrometer in at least the 0-25mm size.  A typical tolerance for a 15mm bearing seat is 0.001 to 0.012mm, that can be difficult to estimate with a 0.01mm reading micrometer.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks for your answers. Yes, the problem with the old micrometer came with a proyect involving shafts and bearings.

And I'm thinking buying a new dial indicator. Wich one is more useful? The drop one or the lever one? I already have both (0,01mm), but cheap so I want a good one.  If I have to choose only one, lever or drop? And wich resolution? Because more resolution implies less range.

Thank you!


----------



## stupoty (Apr 12, 2022)

I've had good luck with second hand micrometers , buy them cheep and check with some sort of standard 

Stu


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 12, 2022)

If I could only buy one indicator, I would probably buy a lever style indicator in 0.01mm.  My first lever style was 0.0005” resolution, and my second one is 0.0001”, but I find I rarely use that one, I prefer the greater range and less sensitivity of the first.  My drop indicators are mostly used for dialing in stock on the lathe, but you could use other means of getting it close enough that you could switch over to the test indicator for the final dialing in.  It’s tough using a drop indicator on the mill, the lever style is much more useful there, so I would probably go that route in your shoes.

I don’t know if Ebay is an option where you live, but I bought all my metric Mitutoyo micrometers on Ebay over the years for great prices and they have been in great condition.  With Ebay doing global shipping, you might be able to get some good deals on sales in the States if the seller is willing to sell overseas.  Most people here don’t want metric instruments, so they tend to go cheaper than inch based.  The only disadvantage of metric indicators here is the yellow face they put on to differentiate them from the inch based ones in case that is an issue for you.


----------



## Larry$ (Apr 12, 2022)

I've got a set of Starret mics, 1, 2, & 3" that have marks @ .0005" and I can estimate pretty good in-between. I've got the gage blocks for them and they stay dead on. My Mitutoyo 1" has the same markings and also a mechanical display that is very good for seeing .001 and guessing at how far it went to the next but the spindle reading is much easier to guestimate. I've never had a .0001 mic so I am making the assumption that they take 10 times the turns to advance? That could be a drag if you needed to make a very big move.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 12, 2022)

Larry$ said:


> I've never had a .0001 mic so I am making the assumption that they take 10 times the turns to advance? That could be a drag if you needed to make a very big move.



No, they just have a vernier scale so you can accurately determine intermediate positions.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks for your answers and help.

I´m from Spain (I´m learning english, excuse me if I make mistakes) and here the DIY culture is not very popular, so if I want second hand tools I have to buy in other countries, so the shipping cost a lot.

I have done some research and the INSIZE brand seems good and they are not cheap (around 40-50 $) so I think is a good choice. The ones of 0,001mm aren't much more expensive so I'll buy those.

And a good test indicator of 0,01 because I don't want to be crazy with the needle.

And I'll have to sell the car!! Always the same, you start looking for a specific tool and you ended buying a lot. Later will come the rest for the indicator to use in the surface plate, but meanwhile I'm going to make one.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 13, 2022)

I was thinking of this thread earlier and was curious what a 0-25mm 0.001mm micrometer cost, so did a search for a Mitutoyo 0-25mm 0.001mm micrometer (model 103-129) and found that Newark Electronics sells them at good prices, and they have stock in England.  That might be reasonable shipping for you in Spain.  I never considered an electrical supply place like Newark selling micrometers, but they are a reputable company.

Here is the link https://www.newark.com/mitutoyo/103...lies&msclkid=e0e70e7ebf5315f44d6f6c29ffb48def

Hit send too early, they also sell other measuring equipment, so you might be able to get what you need at better prices that what you are finding local or from the US.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 13, 2022)

Larry$ said:


> I've got a set of Starret mics, 1, 2, & 3" that have marks @ .0005" and I can estimate pretty good in-between. I've got the gage blocks for them and they stay dead on. My Mitutoyo 1" has the same markings and also a mechanical display that is very good for seeing .001 and guessing at how far it went to the next but the spindle reading is much easier to guestimate. I've never had a .0001 mic so I am making the assumption that they take 10 times the turns to advance? That could be a drag if you needed to make a very big move.


Here is a picture of my 0-1” 0.0001” micrometer.  It reads to 0.001” on the cap and the axial lines on the barrel are the vernier scales for the tenths range.


----------



## Larry42 (Apr 13, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> the axial lines on the barrel are the vernier scales


A simple solution that shouldn't add much if any to the cost. The accuracy of the threads on micrometers must be really good. 
I've got two mics from the USSR.  0-25 & 25 to 50mm. marked CCCP on one and USSR on the other. What looks like a trade mark, a K inside of a stylized micrometer. Still in their original boxes. One with a gage pin.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 13, 2022)

A .01mm mic is faster to use for an occasional user, but really, if you can afford it, get the .001mm ones, at least for the 0-25 (which you will likely use more often).

That being said, all my mics are Moore and Wright, all the way to 5", but that was acquired over 20 years.  My 0-1" and my 2-3" Mics are .0001 inch - all my others are .001 inch and they suit just fine.  No need to go overboard, but getting best quality means you won't be replacing them later and losing money.

I should add that for the first 20 years I only had a 5$ Starrett rusty mic that read to .001/inch, and I was fine.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 13, 2022)

Larry42 said:


> A simple solution that shouldn't add much if any to the cost. The accuracy of the threads on micrometers must be really good.
> I've got two mics from the USSR.  0-25 & 25 to 50mm. marked CCCP on one and USSR on the other. What looks like a trade mark, a K inside of a stylized micrometer. Still in their original boxes. One with a gage pin.


It would add a little bit since they need to calibrate and check the engraving of the axial lines, but yes it looks like the difference between a 0.01 and a 0.001mm micrometer is only a few dollars, so I don’t see any downside of going with the better resolution.

Having said that, I bought a 0-25 0.01mm resolution micrometer in Ebay many years ago at a price I couldn’t resist, but also have a 0-1” 0.0001” micrometer that I can use when it matters.  I like to measure in the system I am designing to, and I design almost exclusively in metric, but being a frugal Yankee, sometimes I make exceptions


----------



## Larry$ (Apr 13, 2022)

Ischgl99 said:


> I like to measure in the system I am designing to, and I design almost exclusively in metric, but being a frugal Yankee, sometimes I make exceptions


Me too. So much of my business used European hardware and machines that it was easy to learn and a lot easier to use. Sure wish this country had gone metric back in the 70's.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 13, 2022)

Metric is superior in every way, but I've been stuck in Imperial for 45 years or more, so 90% of my measuring is in Imperial, and very little in Metric.  More's the pity.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks for your answers.

And talking about imperial or metric, I´m sure is not so hard when you used to it, but when I see in youtube videos measuring things in fracions of inches, that for me is crazy complicated


----------



## Ischgl99 (Apr 14, 2022)

I feel the same way about fractions, drives me crazy seeing drawings with fractions on everything.  For the steam engines I am building, I redraw everything into metric and use ISO tolerances so it is easier to make.


----------



## Alberto-sp (Apr 14, 2022)

inverse to the apollo program, everything in metrixc and later in imperial


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 14, 2022)

All measuring systems are the same, it just depends on what keystrokes you hit on the calculator or what you scribble down on paper to make them line up.  It's all arbitrary, except for the metric system!  That's actually based on real-world numbers.

Back in NASA's Pioneer 10 project, they fixed a gold-plated plaque on the spacecraft for aliens to read.  It was based on binary information and the natural resonance of the hydrogen gas molecule (a universal constant that defines a time period and therefore a finite distance at the speed of light), and the relationship/periodicity of the known pulsars.  Now that's a measuring system!


----------



## Alberto-sp (May 8, 2022)

Hi.

One question. Is it very important that the dial of the test indicator will be smooth (To adjust it to 0) or the way to put it at 0 is with the adjustment screw in the test indicator holder?

I ask because mine is a little bit hard.

By the way, I have been to Germany in holiday and in the Deuchstes Museun in Munich (Awsome place) I see that. The definitive tool!




It has a window and a light to check that the vernier scale is paralell to the main scale.


----------



## StevSmar (May 8, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> All measuring systems are the same, it just depends on what keystrokes you hit on the calculator or what you scribble down on paper to make them line up.  It's all arbitrary, except for the metric system!  That's actually based on real-world numbers.


When I started doing AutoCAD drafting, I remember asking the conversion from inches to millimetres- 25.4, exactly… I thought, surely there must be some sort of rounding.

It was probably 20 years before I read a historical book on measurements and it went through the fascinating evolution of measurement systems. There were several different measurements for inches and the decision was made to standardize and make them all equal to 25.4mm, exactly…

I do find inches a nice size unit, though I really don’t like fractions. millimeters are getting a bit hard on my eyes. I have one decimal ruler, but have to be careful not to mix the tenths of an inch up with eighths of an inch.


----------



## kiwi_007 (May 24, 2022)

Ebay is a good place to pick up quality name brand micrometers and indicators at a good price.
All it takes is time to look and have patience, metric metrology instruments aren't the most plentiful on ebay, especially in USA.
But there are some real bargains to be had.
30+ years ago I bought a Vis 0-25mm micrometer and have used it often, it has a friction thimble and has a real silky smooth feel, I often wished I'd bought the 25-50, 50-75 & 75-100mm, recently I picked all those up on ebay, all new in the box for less than I paid for my 0-25mm.

Insize are sold here in New Zealand and I've tried a few of their micrometers and they don't feel as smooth as my Vis or Mitutoyo micrometers.

As above there is no difference between mm and imperial that a good calculator won't fix.


----------



## kiwi_007 (May 27, 2022)

@Alberto-sp I found a couple of options for micrometers on Ebay  and a real good indicator

0-25mm Mitutoyo 0.001mm friction thimble








						MITUTOYO 102-123 OUTSIDE MICROMETER RANGE: 0 TO 25MM RESOLUTION: 0.001MM  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MITUTOYO 102-123 OUTSIDE MICROMETER RANGE: 0 TO 25MM RESOLUTION: 0.001MM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




another option 0-25mm Mitutoyo 0.001mm rachet thimble








						Mitutoyo - 0-25mm 0.001mm - No.102-307 Made in Japan  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mitutoyo - 0-25mm 0.001mm - No.102-307 Made in Japan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						MITUTOYO 101-115 M225-M25 OUTSIDE MICROMETER RANGE 0 - 25mm RESOLUTION: 0.001mm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MITUTOYO 101-115 M225-M25 OUTSIDE MICROMETER RANGE 0 - 25mm RESOLUTION: 0.001mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





25-50 Brown & Sharpe 0.001mm with friction thimble








						Brown & Sharpe 25-50mm Straight Line Micrometer   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brown & Sharpe 25-50mm Straight Line Micrometer  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





One of the best indicators you can buy








						BESTEST METRIC DIAL TEST INDICATOR .01mm LARGE FACE 7031-13 NO ENGRAVINGS  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BESTEST METRIC DIAL TEST INDICATOR .01mm LARGE FACE 7031-13 NO ENGRAVINGS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Use MyUS for shipping and you can get them to combine everything into one parcel.

Kiwi


----------



## Alberto-sp (May 27, 2022)

kiwi_007 said:


> @Alberto-sp I found a couple of options for micrometers on Ebay  and a real good indicator
> 
> 0-25mm Mitutoyo 0.001mm friction thimble
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!!


----------

